# Any Orion HCCA 425 competition



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

I search in ebay one Orion HCCA 425 competition as the photo model, but I can not find  . Anyone know where there are any for sale?


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...1-huge-lot-car-audio-o-s-rf-orion-inside.html


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, guy.

close the thread, I already buy.


----------

